# Window Tinting??????



## tb7150 (Aug 1, 2007)

Has anyone tinted their windows, and if so has it helped with cooling the trailer? I was told that it would really help! And as hot as it is right now (Midwest) any tips are appreciated!!!!!


----------



## tomlholmes (Jul 3, 2007)

A couple of weeks ago we were in Branson, and it was Hot and the A/C was just not keeping up.







We went to Walmart and bought Car Windshield Heat Refectors (the heavy duty ones) - then bought a hole puncher, and suction cups with the little wire hooks. We cut to size, and/or overlapped if needed and put these on every window, including the skylight. I bought the "foam seat cushions in the sewing dept. (4 to the pack for $7.77) and cut the squares down just enough to wrap them in tin foil and shoved them into the roof vents! Yes, the TT is rather dark inside, but it helped the A/C keep up very nicely for the rest of the trip and then again last weekend. It may have looked a bit tacky from the outside, but i didn't care, I was comfortably







The great thing is that in the fall, I can just remove them, and stow them for next year. (I come from a long line of hillbilly ingenuity)









We did think about tinting the windows with the heat reflecting/reducing film, but figured if we did, people driving behind us or beside us would go blind from the glare because it is mirrored on the outside facing peice. (We used this in our entry way in our home that faces west, and it REALLY cuts down on the heat by about 70%) I know there is the darkening tint, but don't believe, in my experience, it will cool down the tt the way you want it to.

I hope you find a solution that suits you.

*HEIDI*


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Gunsmokesetters said:


> A couple of weeks ago we were in Branson, and it was Hot and the A/C was just not keeping up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Here's a previous thread with photos and information about Window Tinting 

Hope it helps!


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

We tinted the bedroom and bunk windows with 5% Limo tint.

It does make a difference with cooling, but we wanted it for keeping it a little darker to sleep in, in the morning.



















If you've never worked with window tinitng, it is an experience all it's own!!!









Steve


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

I tinted the windows on our family room French Doors because they get full afternoon sun, It did make a big difference and will do the windows on the fiver, especially the big lounge window! Just remember, cut dry apply wet!

Steve


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Our SOB has factory tinted windows. I love them!
You can't see in from outside during daylight &
Keeps the temp down in the trailer a bit (or at least I believe it does...this thing has some SERIOUS windows!)


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

NDJollyMon said:


> Our SOB has factory tinted windows. I love them!
> You can't see in from outside during daylight &
> Keeps the temp down in the trailer a bit (or at least I believe it does...this thing has some SERIOUS windows!)


Being relatively new here....what is "SOB"?
Bob


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Son Of a B... oh, wait a minute, wrong forum i thought i was at the dark side for a minute there...

Some Other Brand is what it stands for.


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

dpthomasjr said:


> Son Of a B... oh, wait a minute, wrong forum i thought i was at the dark side for a minute there...
> 
> Some Other Brand is what it stands for.


Thanks...from Milford, Massachusetts to Milford, Michigan....not bad!!
Bob


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

huntr70 said:


> If you've never worked with window tinitng, it is an experience all it's own!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have trouble just trying to use Saran Wrap on my sandwich.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Eagleeyes said:


> Thanks...from Milford, Massachusetts to Milford, Michigan....not bad!!
> Bob


Ya, We invented the name Milford, but I heard Massachusetts copied a few city names from us so it must have been one of them....


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

dpthomasjr said:


> Thanks...from Milford, Massachusetts to Milford, Michigan....not bad!!
> Bob


Ya, We invented the name Milford, but I heard Massachusetts copied a few city names from us so it must have been one of them....








[/quote]

You Young'uns....such a hoot!
Bob


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

I'm headed to buy some now. Now the trailer windows will match my truck better.


----------



## wtscl (May 22, 2007)

I am working on tinting the windows in the sleeping areas. In the summer when the sun comes up EARLY, I don't want the kids up with the sun. I got a couple of the bunk windows tinted and they really seem to help. I don't know about keeping it cooler, but it sure helped with the brightness.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Where are you buying the tint? Auto Parts stores?


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Another thing the tinting helps with is it reduces the rate of fading in your upholstery. Here in the south the sun can destroy a car interior pretty fast. The dashpad on my '93 Camry is completely fried and that is with using a reflective screen and parking it in the garage the first 10 years of it's life.

Reverie


----------



## wtscl (May 22, 2007)

I just bought mine at Wal-Mart in the auto section. You can get it at an auto parts store also. We used Limo Tint. I'm very pleased with it. It really takes some technique to do correctly. I have one window that I will have to do again, but I'm learning.

Enjoy.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Seems like a fun mod to do while camping...


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

wtscl said:


> I just bought mine at Wal-Mart in the auto section. You can get it at an auto parts store also. We used Limo Tint. I'm very pleased with it. It really takes some technique to do correctly. I have one window that I will have to do again, but I'm learning.
> 
> Enjoy.


Thanks. I only have two things to tint in my trailer.

1. My new alarm clock is WAAAAAAAAY too bright! I think a little tint would help!
2. Thinking about tinting my skylight over the shower. May cut down the temps on hot days. (anyone try this?)


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

NDJollyMon said:


> I just bought mine at Wal-Mart in the auto section. You can get it at an auto parts store also. We used Limo Tint. I'm very pleased with it. It really takes some technique to do correctly. I have one window that I will have to do again, but I'm learning.
> 
> Enjoy.


Thanks. I only have two things to tint in my trailer.

1. My new alarm clock is WAAAAAAAAY too bright! I think a little tint would help!
2. Thinking about tinting my skylight over the shower. May cut down the temps on hot days. (anyone try this?)
[/quote]

..an alaram clock is a trailer? You should be ashamed of yourself.


----------



## photosal (Nov 16, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I just bought mine at Wal-Mart in the auto section. You can get it at an auto parts store also. We used Limo Tint. I'm very pleased with it. It really takes some technique to do correctly. I have one window that I will have to do again, but I'm learning.
> 
> Enjoy.


Thanks. I only have two things to tint in my trailer.

1. My new alarm clock is WAAAAAAAAY too bright! I think a little tint would help!
2. Thinking about tinting my skylight over the shower. May cut down the temps on hot days. (anyone try this?)
[/quote]

..an alaram clock is a trailer? You should be ashamed of yourself.








[/quote]

But how can you get 'On the Road Again' with Willie if you don't have the alarm clock to wake you???
Photosal


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

YES! We tinted our windows and LOVE it. Seems to make the tailer cooler, TOTAL privacy in the day, and it looks really good. The factory tint is not that dark. With the addition of the mirror finish window tint against the factory tint, it softenend the mirror finish AND it did not darkend the camper. The mirror tint has the highest heat reductin of all the tints. Do your research before choosing a tint. PCM


----------



## Outback Steve (Mar 29, 2007)

I found reflective bubble wrap stuff from a local TT dealership parts and cut it to use in windows and skylights. I velcroed it to the skylights but it stays nice in the windows and can be taken down easily. They use the same thing on some of the door window coverings. The guy in there suggested it.

We were staying in a campground with no trees and this was a lifesaver.

Michelle


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I just bought mine at Wal-Mart in the auto section. You can get it at an auto parts store also. We used Limo Tint. I'm very pleased with it. It really takes some technique to do correctly. I have one window that I will have to do again, but I'm learning.
> 
> Enjoy.


Thanks. I only have two things to tint in my trailer.

1. My new alarm clock is WAAAAAAAAY too bright! I think a little tint would help!
2. Thinking about tinting my skylight over the shower. May cut down the temps on hot days. (anyone try this?)
[/quote]

..an alaram clock is a trailer? You should be ashamed of yourself.








[/quote]

Remember....my trailer STAYS on a seasonal space.
I stay overnight on occasion, when I have to work the next day.
I NEED that clock to wake me at 0445 AM...so I can make it to work 75 miles away.
The clock is new....and way too bright.


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

My local Wal-mart had tint in the auto section. I picked some up and will give it a try.


----------

